# Hey there, I am Maya from westseattleinverts.com



## Snipes (Oct 16, 2006)

Hi there. After a trip to Eastern Washington i decided that i just had to get into mantids after seeing some Tenodera sinensis there. I will be soon getting some Paraspendale agrionina and Hierodula grandis and i am extremely excited. Other animals i keep are: 24 tarantulas, 7 scorpions, 4 millipeds, and 2 tailless whip scorpions.


----------



## Rick (Oct 16, 2006)

Welcome


----------



## Ian (Oct 16, 2006)

Welcome to the forum snipes. Nice web site as well.


----------

